# AC/L y AC/N



## samgut (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola, cómo va la vida!

Compré una fuente switching de 24V para mis experimentos. Funciona OK, pero revisando la hoja técnica me percaté de que en las entradas AC, en una de ellas dice AC/N y en la otra AC/L.
Alguien podría decirme qué significa esto?
Afecta el funcionamiento de la fuente dependiendo de la conexión de los cables AC?

Gracias de antemano, saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola samgut

supuestamente AC/L es a donde se conecta la fase de alimentación. AC/N es a donde se conecta el neutro de alimentación.

Pudiera afectar pero no se sabe en realidad pues desconosco el circuito interno.
Conectala, mejor, AC/L a la fase y AC/N al neutro. por algo bienen marcadas así.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## samgut (Jun 21, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos por la respuesta.
Creo que tienes razón, ya que N debe ser por neutro (neuter) y L por fase (leg/lap/light). Pero es extraño, ya que cuando uno enchufa un aparato a la red, no se anda fijando a cada rato cual es cual. En fin...
De todas formas, probé enchufandola por ambos lados y no observé diferencia.
Gracias, saludos!
Chau


----------

